# reputable breeders



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello , i am new to this site. Basically i have been looking to have a vizsla for the last two years but due to work commitments it would have been unfair to have a dog that i cannot give time and attention to. Now i am in a better position i am finding it hard to wade through the minefield of finding the right breeder . I live in the midlands { staffordshire} and the vizsla would predominantly be a pet with a view to also work him/her. Ideally i would like to find a litter that is ready in the new year. I would be really grateful to hear from anyone who can help or give advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Try these, they didn't have one when i got mine but they had a friend who had a bitch off them a few years earlier and she had a litter. I'm well pleased with mine, they show and work there dogs I believe.
http://www.hungarianvizsla.org.uk/


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you take a look Shawn? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2009)

*Reuppy walking*

Had my v only 2 weeks and he sleeps great ,eating well ,but does not like going out on the lead .Draggs his feet despite encouragement with treats and praise and is fine when off it .However the last couple of days he has resorted to running home .Am i expecting too much ,and what advice has anyone got .He is 12 weeks old .


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

If you read some of the other posts about new puppies you'll see you're lucky that he is sleeping well and not keeping you up nights!

I think you're probably expecting a bit much for him to go out and walk nicely on a leash at 12 weeks. He's still a baby. He probably has no idea that you want him to walk along with you when the leash is attached to him. You'll have to teach him what to do about the lead - short bursts of a couple of minutes at a time over the next few months. 

Lots of posts on this site about teaching to heel and lots about puppies as well so have a look around. But if you can find a good puppy pre-school near you it would be the best thing to do I reckon.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At 12 weeks old your "walks" will be measured in minutes. At this point, having him just two weeks, your focus should be getting him comfortable with wearing a collar and introducing the leash as part of his daily routine.
The reason for only a few minutes at a time with the leash is so that he gets the picture in his mind that the leash is temporary, and will come off in time. Their attention span is pretty limited also
I ordinarily will attach the leash to their collar and just do a short circuit and very gently begin the walk at heel for a step or two at a time. Then I drop the leash and let them follow me around dragging it with them. This way they sort of desensetize themselves to the leash. They usually end up with some portion of it in their mouth, which is ok at this point in time. Keep him attached to the leash though, he does need to understand that it is part of his world now. 
If he's slipping his collar, you may want to consider using a harness for a week or so. Once they learn that they can slip the collar it can be a hard habit pattern to break.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: leash training*

thanks for your advice


----------

